# see stars



## Encolpius

Zdravíčko!

Nejsem si jist, jestli se používá v češtině: *vidět hvězdy*. Ani si už nepamatuju, jestli jsem to už někdy někde slyšel. Jak by se to řeklo: 

Člověče, strašně to bolelo, viděl jsem hvězdy!

podle seznam-slovníku: ... viděl jsem andělíčky / viděl jsem všechny svaté!


Díky moc!


----------



## kelt

Čau,

možná _viděl jsem hvězdičky_ jsem někde viděl. Ale já osobně to nepoužívám. Co ostatní?


----------



## Drako

"Viděl jsem hvězdy" v tomhle smyslu jsem také nikdy neslyšel, ale "viděl jsem hvězdičky" jo, ale také to nepoužívám.


----------



## Encolpius

A používali byste něco jiného?


----------



## winpoj

Možná bych řekl "měl jsem mžitky před očima", ale nejsem si 100% jist, že to má kýžený význam.


----------



## kusurija

Většinou sensace kroužících hvězdiček nastane na nedlouhou dobu po silném úderu *do hlavy*. To ani tak nesouvisí s bolestí, jako s otřesem (pocopitelně, že i bolest (a nevolnost) se také dostaví). Takže popis těchto "halucinací" ani tak nezáleží na vkusu, jako na tom, co postižený vnímá. A vidění hvězdiček (drobných velmi světlých krouživě migrujících nebo "tryskajících" bodů) popisu "viděného" nejlépe odpovídá. Naštěstí není tolik lidí, kteří by s tím měli osobní zkušenosti.


----------



## kralik

U nás říkáme:
"Viděl jsem všechny svatý"
nebo
"udělaly se mi mžitky před očima"
nebo
"zamžilo se mi před očima"
nebo
"počítal jsem hvězdičky" (méně obvyklé)

(edit: typo)


----------



## Aloe Vera

Zdravím!
Já bych také řekla "udělaly se mi mžitky před očima", případně "zatmělo se mi před očima". To "viděl jsem hvězdičky" mi trochu připadá jako doslovný překlad z amerických TV seriálů, ale možná se mýlím.
Hezký den!


----------

